# weight



## noritad (Feb 10, 2002)

did any one else experience a large weight gain with any medication the doctor prescribed i gained over 75 lbs since being diagnosed


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I have gained over ten pounds this month. I am not eating any differently than before. I want to lose and have been trying to. Very discouraging.


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

I gained 10 pounds on Zoloft . I am taking Celexa now . I am afraid this is the reason I cannot stop eating. Because of gas and bloating I stopped eating veggies. I eat fruits only. I know it's fattening. I am very upset.


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

Wow...I've been losing weight steadly since public citizens had lotronex removed from the market. But I don't take the same things you two do; I take amitryptiline (SP?) although that can really bloat you up - I just can't eat much cuz if I do I'm in so much pain.


----------



## Just Jane (Mar 6, 2002)

I have been very fortunate because I haven't been on to many medications, I have lost 75 lbs. without trying. I recently got a book Eating for IBS by Heather VAn Vorous, I highly recommend it, she is a 20 patient herself and it is worth the purchase. My Dr. just put me on Buscapan, I am not sure if it really helps or hurts, Has anyone else tried this drug, it's for spasms?


----------



## clbock (May 26, 2002)

YES! I have gained about 40lbs since I've been on Elavil (amitriptyline). At first I attributed it to the fact that it made me crave sweets so badly. That has kind of worn off now, but the weight still comes. I have also tried HeatherV.V.'s "Eating for IBS" book. Some recipes are excellent. My biggest problem continues to be that I am a very picky eater. I HATE FISH!!! It is so good for you and I can not stand to eat it! Anyway, since most veggies and salad makes my IBS-D worse, I've had a horrible time losing weight. I eat about 1200 calories a day, totally low fat, high soluble fiber, and I've been exercising for the first time in my life. Still no results. It has been very frustrating.


----------



## SIMBA (Jan 19, 2002)

I have not experienced major weight gain but I am only taking LIbrax(antispasmatic)I actually lost alot of weight when I could not control the IBS but now I am noticing I am gaining a lb aweek back- I am only eating fiber in carbohydrate form which eventually will catch up to me & I will notice a major weight gain so I am drinking 8-10 glasses of water a day & working out 3-5 times a week. Do alot of walking- it works at least for 30 mintues each time this will help you start to loose weight. I am also craving sweets like crazy so I baked some receipes out of the book by Elaine MAgee-Tell me what to eat if I have Irritable Bowel Syndrome- The Oatmeal cookies in there are great & the Black bottom cupcakes are great too- So far these two sweets agree with me. And actually satisfy me.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I`m jelouse that you get more weight, wow, I wish I could, I have underweight with my IBS D, cause i almost can`t eat anything. No fruites no vegetables, only food who don`t make D.Ilanit2.


----------

